
Open beta for top NYC startups and awesome candidates - natalielchan
http://www.helloawesome.co
======
natalielchan
We're building a platform that surfaces diverse talent to companies that care
about building the best teams.

Currently in NYC, we're looking for applications from top NYC startups who are
hiring and want to receive our weekly talent email.

We're also looking for awesome talent (engineers, product managers, designers,
marketers, and business operations at this moment) to share with startups and
companies that want to work with awesome people like you.

Full details available at [http://helloawesome.co](http://helloawesome.co)

